# Mecox Bay Dairy recalls cheese after samples test positive for Listeria



## daveomak.fs (May 10, 2019)

_Photo courtesy of FDA_
*Mecox Bay Dairy recalls cheese after samples test positive for Listeria*
By Kelsey M. Mackin on May 10, 2019


Mecox Bay Dairy LLC, a company based in New York, is recalling an undisclosed volume of its “Mecox Sunrise” washed-rind Tomme style cheese because state inspectors found Listeria contamination.

The company did not provide any other identifying product codes or labeling information in the recall notice, however, some packages may show the plant number “36-8445,” which indicates that the product was produced at a Bridgehampton, NY, farm, and the code “L2148,” which indicates when the cheese was made.

As of the posting on the recall notice, no confirmed illnesses had been reported in relation to the cheese. However, it can take up to 70 days after exposure for symptoms of Listeria infection to develop.







People who have purchased the cheese are urged not to consume it. The recalled Mecox Sunrise cheese should be returned to the place of purchase, according to a recall notice posted for the company by the Food and Drug Administration.

According to the recall notice, “The potential for contamination was noted after routine testing by New York State Agriculture and Markets Division of Milk Control revealed the presence of _Listeria monocytogenes_ in a sample of Mecox Sunrise cheese.”

The recalled cheese was distributed and sold at seven retail locations and one restaurant on Eastern Long Island, NY, and served at one restaurant in Chicago, IL; “The company reports distributing the recalled cheese to retail locations East Dearborn and Dearborn Heights MI.” Consumers can identify the product, which comes in a clear plastic package, by the “Mecox Sunrise” cheese label. According to the recall notice, all affected Mecox Sunrise has been removed from all stores and restaurants at this time.







“The production of the product has been suspended while FDA, New York State Agriculture and Markets, and Mecox Bay Dairy continue to investigate the source of the problem.”

Consumers with questions regarding the recall can contact Arthur Ludlow, Owner at Mecox Bay Dairy, at 631-537-0335.

*Information on Listeria infections*
Food contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes may not look or smell spoiled but can still cause serious and sometimes life-threatening infections. Anyone who has eaten any of the recalled product and developed symptoms of Listeria infection should seek medical treatment and tell their doctors about the possible Listeria exposure.

Also, anyone who has eaten any of the recalled product should monitor themselves for symptoms during the coming weeks because it can take up to 70 days after exposure to Listeria for symptoms of listeriosis to develop. 

Symptoms of Listeria infection can include vomiting, nausea, persistent fever, muscle aches, severe headache and neck stiffness. Specific laboratory tests are required to diagnose Listeria infections, which can mimic other illnesses. 

Pregnant women, the elderly, young children, and people such as cancer patients who have weakened immune systems are particularly at risk of serious illnesses, life-threatening infections and other complications. Although infected pregnant women may experience only mild, flu-like symptoms, their infections can lead to premature delivery, infection of the newborn or even stillbirth.

*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News, **click here**.)*


----------

